# **** LO MEJOR ****



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*LO MEJOR DEL MUNDO PARA NOSOTROS:*

LO MAS DENSO EN RASCACIELOS

LAS AVENIDAS MAS HERMOSAS Y DENSAS

LAS ZONAS DE MAYOR DESARROLLO URBANO

EL MAYOR CRUCE DE SUPERAVENIDAS

FOTOS IMPRESIONANTES...

ETC------


INICIO YO: LUEGO PONDRE LOS DEMAS....

LO MAS DENSO EN RASCACIELOS:
MANHATTAN

1









2









FOTOS IMPRESIONANTES













ZONAS DE MAYOR DESARROLLO URBANO

LAS VEGAS






























DUBAI





















FOTOS IMPRESIONANTES

SHENZHEN













AVENIDAS HERMOSAS Y DENSAS

HONG KONG


















GUANGZHO



FALTAN....... EL MAYOR CRUCE DE SUPERAVENIDAS.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Divino


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

La foto de Dubai es ALUCINANTE.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Dubai es tan artificial como la misma agua del canal que se ve en la foto........ uke:

Bravas las fotos kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Moustroso pero interesante tal vez dentro d 100 años lima sea asi...


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

A mi me encanta Dubai...es demasiado para este mundo....las fotos de Hong Kong tambien estan buenas y NYC la verdad me parece feo


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Super cheveres y mostras las fotos, buen tema fayo. Algunas fotos no correspoden a la ciudad en mención o se repiten, pero por lo demas, chevere !


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me encantan Nueva York y Hong Kong; Las Vegas y Dubai me parecen sumamente artificiales.


----------



## Marvey21 (Dec 25, 2005)

Nueva York es lo máximo; no sabia que existia ese puente al fondo.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenazas las fotos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

ese puente es la entrada a manhatan y es el verrazano y tiene cerca de 1 km.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

si.
puse fotos donde no devía y otros buenazos no las puse.

espero q colaboren con fotos impactantes.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que imágenes para ams espectaculares!


----------



## josjos85 (Sep 6, 2008)

Yo vivo justo al frente de manhattan, en la primera foto sale mi edificio... y de verdad esa ciudad es alucinante. Pero me gusta mas la foto futuristica de tokyo!


----------



## alanloayza (Jan 2, 2008)

todo muy denso pero calidad de vida ??????????????????????????????????
a veces las cosas mas sencillas son las cosas mas importantes en la vida 
de las personas.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Execelente fotos!!! 

Esto vendría a ser el equivalente de las "Pirámides de Egipto", el "Machu Pichu", la "Muralla China" entre otras contrucciones del pasado de la civilización humana del presente, lamentablemente no tenemos nada parecido en el Perú.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Debo ser de otra época yo, no me gustan los edificios taaaan altos, en NY me asfixio, mirar hacia arriba me da stress. Una cosa es ir de turista y otra a vivir, al menos que sea una Hilton o una Trump:lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Riqueza visual!

Berlìn










Madrid










Sao Paulo










(Todas las fotos son tomadas de la web, ninguna es mia)


----------



## Luis_Olayag (Jan 3, 2008)

Ya se me metieron moscas en la boca ...


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

Las cuatro torres mas altas de Madrid:



















Edificios puerta de europa( madrid):


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

buenas fotos, en especial la de Sao Paulo....


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Me gusta todas las ciudades, pero no me gusta new york


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

:uh: INCREIBLE... 

Todas las imagenes estan muy buenas...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Impresionante ! Los diseños de edificios en otras ciudades son muy buenos, en algunos casos, unos muy buenos en medio de panca de mala muerte...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me encanta!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Algunas ciudades ya crecieron mucho,, impresionantes todas las fotos , NY ya no sera la mas moderna y espectacular, pero seguira siendo la primera ciudad del mundo,,, Me gusto la de Sao Paulo... LA urbe lo ocupa todo creo que pronto saupaulo se convertira en una caosopolis.. inmanejable, invivible... Dejen de crecer hno:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

new york,,definitivamente la mejor (adornada ademas con unos hermozos puentes y brazos de mar)...los de hong kong ,tokyo , dubai y berlin,,(se q no salen algunos aca) ...son muy modernos ..no ves tantos estilos diferentes como esta ciudad.
sao paulo, como dice aqpcity..se ve invivible,demasiada densidad, pero debe tener un suelo excelente.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*haber si ponemos lo mejor de ssc........*

Mas……………..










tokyo










brisbane











melbourne



















brisbane










sydney

miami





























shanghai






























beijing

AVENIDAS DENSAS Y HERMOSAS


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Me gusta Hong Kong.


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Algunas fotos de Brisbane las confudiste con las de Melbourne. A mí en realidad me impresionan los skylines de las ciudades australianas. 
Muy bonitos con algo de densidad y altura, y teniendo en cuenta su baja población impresionan aún más.


----------

